# Lower Deschutes Burns



## mattviles (Jun 13, 2018)

Sad- sounds like it's all torched at least up to Harris- old water tower burned, too.


----------



## grant green (Sep 1, 2010)

Horrible. I can't think a a much worse scenario for my home river. I'll be organizing an angry mob if they find out someone lit this intentionally.


----------



## sbtm (Jan 28, 2016)

That is very sad, I did two floats in 2016 from macks to the mouth in my woody. Camped at Harris both times (only place to get cell service!) If anyone comes across some footage of the aftermath from the river, I'd like to see it.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Bummer, I have been liking to fish for the ever increasing numbers of fall Chinook from Macks down in October. Guess I'll have to skip that this year and shoot chukar on the on the lower Owyhee instead.


----------



## mattviles (Jun 13, 2018)

I have not floated it for steelhead in around 10 years- too crowded. Might actually give it a shot this summer if the numbers are down due to the fire.


----------

